# pure-ftpd lässt sich nicht starten?!



## DJ_Mic (27. Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erstma möchte ich Hallo und ein dickes Lob aussprechen! 
Dieser Control Panel übertrifft einfach alles!!!

Jedoch habe ich grade ein dickes Problem. Und zwar steht bei Monitoring
"FTP-Server:      Offline"

Habe es mit:

```
/etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd start
```
und

```
pureftpd_enable="YES"
```
 versucht.

Beim 
	
	



```
/etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd start
```
 kam folgende Meldung:


```
* Not starting internet superserver: no services enabled.
```
Meine "pure-ftpd-common" Datei sieht wie folgt aus:


```
# Configuration for pure-ftpd
# (this file is sourced by /bin/sh, edit accordingly)

# STANDALONE_OR_INETD
# valid values are "standalone" and "inetd".
# Any change here overrides the setting in debconf.
STANDALONE_OR_INETD=standalone

# VIRTUALCHROOT: 
# whether to use binary with virtualchroot support
# valid values are "true" or "false"
# Any change here overrides the setting in debconf.
VIRTUALCHROOT=false

# UPLOADSCRIPT: if this is set and the daemon is run in standalone mode,
# pure-uploadscript will also be run to spawn the program given below
# for handling uploads. see /usr/share/doc/pure-ftpd/README.gz or
# pure-uploadscript(8)

# example: UPLOADSCRIPT=/usr/local/sbin/uploadhandler.pl
UPLOADSCRIPT=

# if set, pure-uploadscript will spawn $UPLOADSCRIPT running as the
# given uid and gid
UPLOADUID=
UPLOADGID=
```
Und meine "inetd.conf" is abgeschaltet also immer am Satzanfang ein "#"

Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden. 
Habe schon SysCP, Webmin, ispCP, ehCP probiert, aber alles vergebens....

Dies ist mir sehr wichtig.

Gruß
DJ_Mic


----------



## planet_fox (27. Feb. 2009)

Welche Distri benutzt du und nach welchem Howto bist du vorgegangen.


----------



## DJ_Mic (27. Feb. 2009)

Meine Distri: Debian 4.0r4
Howto: http://www.ispconfig.org/docs/INSTALL_DEBIAN_4.0.txt

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## planet_fox (27. Feb. 2009)

Hm dazu kann ich nix sagen da ich proftpd nutze unter isp3. aber scahu dir mal folgendes an.Es könnte natürlich auch bug sein, da isp3 noch nicht stable ist.

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3


----------



## planet_fox (27. Feb. 2009)

Was ergibt den folgendes


```
ps aux | grep pure-ftpd
```


----------



## DJ_Mic (27. Feb. 2009)

```
root     15783  0.0  0.0   3608   612 pts/0    R+   10:35   0:00 grep pure-ftpd
```
Das kommt raus ^^​


​


----------



## planet_fox (27. Feb. 2009)

hm er läuft nicht versuch mal folgendes noch


```
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql start
```


----------



## DJ_Mic (27. Feb. 2009)

Habe ich gemacht. Komme auf den FTP Server trotzdem nicht rauf + das bringt wieder der Befehl 

```
ps aux | grep pure-ftpd
```
raus:

```
root     19943  0.0  0.0   3624   616 pts/0    D+   11:17   0:00 grep pure-ftpd
```
Wenn ich den Befehl von dir mit dem mysql-start eingebe kommt das :

```
Starting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -u 1000 -E -A -b -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -B
```


----------



## planet_fox (27. Feb. 2009)

Das passt und was sagt er nachdem du 



> /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql start


gemacht hast ?

ps aux | grep pure-ftpd


----------



## DJ_Mic (27. Feb. 2009)

Das kommt raus:

```
root     31954  0.0  0.0   3648   668 pts/0    R+   11:43   0:00 grep pure-ftpd
```


----------



## DJ_Mic (28. Feb. 2009)

Sry wegen Doppelpost, ich hoffe das mir geholfen werden kann. Und zwar habe ich nun Proftpd installiert und es funkioniert, naja nich ganz. Ich kann mich nich einloggen ^^

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Ich habe pureftp einfach deinstalliert mittels "apt-get remove" und dann proftp installiert. Habe einen FTP Account erstellt natürlich zur Domain und ich kann mich nicht einloggen. Was könnte der Grund sein?


----------



## planet_fox (28. Feb. 2009)

Hast du logfiles bzw in deinem ftp client geschaut was da für Fehlermeldungen kommen ?


----------



## DJ_Mic (28. Feb. 2009)

```
Anmelden nicht möglich.
Wahrscheinlich aufgrund eines falschen Benutzernamens oder Kennworts. Bitte überprüfen Sie beides auf Genauigkeit und stellen Sie sicher, dass die Feststelltaste nicht versehentlich aktiviert ist. Wenn dieser Fehler weiterhin besteht, wenden Sie sich an den Systemadministrator oder Hosting-Provider.
```
Das ist die Log:


```
[28.02.2009 17:37:03] 220 ProFTPD 1.3.1 Server (Debian) [::ffff:81.89.102.110]
STATUS:>      [28.02.2009 17:37:03] Verbunden. Authentifizierung läuft...
BEFEHL:>    [28.02.2009 17:37:03] USER devinsoft09
        [28.02.2009 17:37:04] 331 Password required for devinsoft09
BEFEHL:>    [28.02.2009 17:37:04] PASS *****
        [28.02.2009 17:37:04] 530 Login incorrect.
FEHLER:>       [28.02.2009 17:37:04] Nicht angemeldet.
FEHLER:>       [28.02.2009 17:37:04] Anmeldung nicht möglich. Verbindung wird getrennt...
```
Er ist an, komme aber net rein. Habe übern Webinterface vom ISPConfig ja n FTP Account erstellt. Aber iwie scheints nicht zu gehen. Muss ich beim ISPConfig was ändern? Also iwo pure-ftpd mit proftpd ändern?


----------



## Till (1. März 2009)

Welche ISPConfig Version hast Du installiert? proftpd ist für ispconfig 2 und pure-ftpd für ISPConfig 3. Alles andere ist inkompatibel und kann natürlich nicht funktionieren.


----------

